# GPS Software for Macs



## themacko (Jun 19, 2003)

I don't know how many of you have wanted some decent Topo/GPS software your Mac, but I know I have!  I not only use TOPO and GPS software (on a PC of course) for school and work, but I also do a great deal of hiking and backpacking where I could be using a GPS unit if the software was available.

Anyways, this is not some stupid petition put on by an average joe.  It's a legit attempt to show software companies that there is enough interest from the Mac community.  Even if you aren't particularly interested in this, your help would be greatly appreciated by those of us who DO want this software.  Thanks!

Go Here.


----------



## Brooks (Jun 19, 2003)

Yep, my GPS software for the Mac is called Virtual PC. I'll sign your petition. It would make Geocaching a whole lot easier! Uh...what is geocaching? Go here: 
http://www.geocaching.com


----------



## bigbadbill (Dec 26, 2003)

I too am searching high and low for GPS software for my Mac. I'd pay BIG MONEY TOO!


----------



## jeepster485 (Dec 26, 2003)

Not good for topos, but I recently found this program that was Mac compatible and supported GPS units.

http://www.66.com/route66/products.php?cid=US&sec=1&ssec=0&prodid=716


----------



## mjs975s (Jan 4, 2004)

Anyone have a GPS device for their mac or recommendations.  I think I'd like one for the PCMCIA slot but also hear there's a bluetooth one out there.  Haven't heard if it's compatible with the BT in mac or now.  Finding out some BT devices are not.


----------



## motherhucker (Jan 8, 2004)

has anyone seen or tried this? 
http://www.threadworksunlimited.com/gps/index.shtml
I cant seem to get a reply from the author and am unable to d/l it looks cool!


----------



## bigbadbill (Jan 13, 2004)

mjs975s said:
			
		

> Anyone have a GPS device for their mac or recommendations.  I think I'd like one for the PCMCIA slot but also hear there's a bluetooth one out there.  Haven't heard if it's compatible with the BT in mac or now.  Finding out some BT devices are not.



I've got GlobalSat's BT GPS Receiver and it works with my Mac (and my Nokia 3650).

Also GPWare has a subscription service ($14.95/Mo.) that looks pretty good (U.S. only). http://www.gpware.com/gpmobile.htm


----------



## btoneill (Jan 13, 2004)

There was a long thread on this on macslash not long ago (http://www.macslash.org/AskMacSlash/02/12/20/2341217.shtml) many many different options are talked about, which ones works for you, depends on what your needs are.

Brian


----------



## pedz (May 10, 2004)

http://www.gpsy.com/

Anyone tried this out?  I'm about to.


----------



## bigbadbill (May 10, 2004)

Classic only ... not that that is forbidden or anything.

MacWorld had a blurb in it's "Hot Stuff" section announcing an OSX software title by National Geographic, but it looks like Topographic maps only. They send you to http://maps.nationalgeographic.com/topo/state.cfm for more info.

If you are more interested in driving directions I've been using GPMoblie on my Blutooth Cell Phone (Nokia 3650) with a Bluetooth GPS receiver for a few months now and IT FRIGGIN ROCKS! You can check that out at:

http://www.gpware.com/gpmobile-service-overview.shtml


----------



## traveller (May 25, 2004)

Hi GPS on osx what you need is MacGPS Pro  works with topo any map digital or scan ,downloaded maps of net   also its OSX 10.3.3 software works with all gps usb bluetooth serial  why clog up your mac with virtual pc


----------

